# ↓♠▲♣°The Return Of The §lácker°♣▲♠↓



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

well i have been slacking for the past few months. In the past few months i've prolly only done 3-4 half ass workout. now its time to get serious. My goal is to increase strength, size, and drop bf. it will take time but it will be well worth it in the end. my routine: Push\Legs\pull. i will be putting 100% into all my workouts. i am ordering some no-xplode and some Axis-HT today so i can start next week  my supps will be this: whey,food,no-xplode,cellmass, Nitrix, and Axis-HT.  wish me luck  and give me some motivation   heres how my workout will look:

sets: 3. Reps: Compound: 8,6,4. isolation: 8-10

Monday: push
Decline press
Incline press
overhead press
dips
extensions

Wednesday: legs
Squats
Dead's
leg ext.
calf raises
Rev. Calfraises

Friday: pull
bentover rows
wide grip pullups
chinups
shrugs
seated db curls


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

*Go back to school*


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 6, 2006)

finish your other 500 journals


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

yes kenny, I have a journal. It has 1 entry. Too lazy to type out what I did everyday. And I usually forget half of it, by the time i get home.

motivation? go to a gym. Look around and you'll see most of the guys been working out for years, that are half the size of you. You'll get suprised looks if you tell them your 16.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

few pics i'm gonna post. i will then post new pics in 6months and compare.

in the back double bi's. my arms arent flexed. just back   ..since i've started  wide grip pullups  my back V has been developing.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2006)

go back to school.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

Alright, if you're not going back to school, you better damn sure make the best of this gig.

Lets see if you can hang with it, kid. 

Make this _*THE*_ Journal.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Alright, if you're not going back to school, you better damn sure make the best of this gig.
> 
> Lets see if you can hang with it, kid.
> 
> Make this _*THE*_ Journal.



k  i will also be getting in around 3000-3500 cals a day. i will post cals  C/P/F's everyday.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 6, 2006)

kenwood said:


> k  i will also be getting in around 3000-3500 cals a day. i will post cals  C/P/F's everyday.



I'll be trying to do the same. 


BTW, don't let PWGriffin's comments lead you astray....I want ya to do well.

I'd just hate for you to waste valuable time.....you can't get it back, y'know.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

9-6-06  todays cals:  Totals  3007cals  f-82 c-329 p-274


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 6, 2006)

yea take some pics then in a few months compare it will also modivate you! are you trying to get real big and then get lean or are you going to just try slim down and get lean?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> yea take some pics then in a few months compare it will also modivate you! are you trying to get real big and then get lean or are you going to just try slim down and get lean?



my main goal is strength. size will come.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 6, 2006)

yea your right about that. good that you already have your goals set and are taking action into making them successful.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

*9-6-06* - current stats: bench: 295lbs l Weight 180-185lbs l height: 5'5-6" l deadlift: 365lbs l squat: 300-325lbs


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 6, 2006)

thats pretty damn strong


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> thats pretty damn strong



thanks  . i'll prolly switch my rep scheme to pyrimid stye: 8,6,4


----------



## kenwood (Sep 7, 2006)

well i am not training till monday and i'm gonna start lifting seriously again. i  have been non-traing for a month or soo. hopefully i will get my order in saturday or monday morning  .


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 7, 2006)

Good Luck dude. post some b4,after pics....


----------



## kenwood (Sep 7, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Good Luck dude. post some b4,after pics....



thanks bro. i posted b4 pics in the 1st page. i'm gonna try an stick to my clean bulking diet and training. my strength is prolly shit lmao since i havnt worked out in the past month or soo. so when i workout i might go balls to the wall or easy. just gotta wait and see man eh?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 11, 2006)

push workout:
decline:135x8
135x8
165x8

incline: 135x8
135x8
145x8

db mili: 20x8-slow as fuck reps
30x8
30x10

dips: bwx8
bwx8
bw+30x8

tri kickbacks: 10lbs x3sets of 8


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you lift hard so you can beat up P-funk for banning you?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 11, 2006)

no..that workout was actually light. just gettin back w/it from not lifting for a month.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 12, 2006)

noworkout today.  10min HIIT cardio.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 12, 2006)

.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

pull workout    w/u- means warmup

bentover rows: 135x8 w/u
145x8
165x6
185x4

wg pullups: bwx6
bwx7
bwx6

chinups: bwx6
bwx6
bwx6

shrugs: 135x8 w/u
225x8
275x6
295x5

seated db curls: 20x10
20x10
30x8

then did a few wrsit curls 1 set of 10 w/30lbs(rev, reg., hammer)


----------



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

no workout today. did 10min. of HIIT. its getting easierexcept for the leg tightening up then i have to stop for a sec and stretch.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

push workout: since i took that month off, my lifts has dropped lol but they will get back up their shortly!

Bench: 135x3
185x4
225x3

DB press: 50x8
70x8
80x8

incline db press: 50x8
70x8
70x8

military press: 95x5
115x3
115x4

Dips: bw(183lbs) x 5
bw+50 x5
bw+70x5

skullcrushers: 50x8
80x6
80x6


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

them fucking crushers and dips killed me haha. tri's are gonna be sore as fuck tomorrow and maybe a few days after lol.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 19, 2006)

no workouttoday. but tri's and traps are sore as fuck.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

Today is pull workout. will workout later today.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

Today will be my 1st day on IML CEE  i'll see how it goes


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

*9-20-06 ...Pull.*

today was my 1st day on IML CEE. a few lbs and reps went up on some stuff i will put a (*) by what went up.

Bentover Rows:
135x8
165x8 *(more reps)
185x6*(more reps)

Rack Deads: 225x3
275x2
315x1
365x1

Wide Grip Pullups: bwx6
bwx6
bwx7

One arm db row: 70x8
90x6*(more weight and reps)
100x6*(way more weight and reps)

EZ-Bar curls: 50x12*(more reps)
80x8*(more reps+weight)
100 x 3(more weight+reps)

that was it. good workout


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

nobody cares about your workout.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

nice rows.....100x6  yikes!!!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> nice rows.....100x6  yikes!!!



fuck yeah haha i know i couldn't believe it myself haha. i did 70lbs easily and i was like damn. i havnt done them in like 3-4months. When i did them before i couldn't even do like 80 for 3-4reps haha.  

can't wait till friday, maxing on ATG Squats


----------



## kenwood (Sep 21, 2006)

9-21-06

no workout today. off


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

*9-22-06*

getting ready to go workout  . gonna max outon squats today. parralel(sp?) or below.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

9-22-06

squat- 315lbs...put on 365 and took it off the rack and i didnt feel comfortable going down w/365lbs lol


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> 9-22-06
> 
> squat- 315lbs...put on 365 and took it off the rack and i didnt feel comfortable going down w/365lbs lol


 
315 is kickass kid... Good thing about squat is it's easy to get better at. 5-10 increases a week are great to try. You'll be suprised how far you can go...


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> 315 is kickass kid... Good thing about squat is it's easy to get better at. 5-10 increases a week are great to try. You'll be suprised how far you can go...



315 is my max(if u didnt know) but i'm switching to a 5x5 program monday to try to help reach my goals  . i'm also gonna be clean bulking starting monday


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> 315 is my max(if u didnt know) but i'm switching to a 5x5 program monday to try to help reach my goals  . i'm also gonna be clean bulking starting monday


Are you going to play football next year?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Are you going to play football next year?



how? i'm not even in school.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> how? i'm not even in school.


 
You did read the part that said next year, right?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> You did read the part that said next year, right?



o lol my bad....hmmm man i dunno i might. a few of my buddies want me to come back to cause some havoc   . they say its boring as fuck w/7 classes 45min eeach. it was 4classes and like 2hours long each   thats was fuckin boring lol. my friend said the only thing that was exciting so far this year was someone brought a gun to school and was gonna trade the gun for a 1/2lb of weed someone brought


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> o lol my bad....hmmm man i dunno i might. a few of my buddies want me to come back to cause some havoc  .


 
You should man. You just look like a linebacker... Show em what you've got!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> You should man. You just look like a linebacker... Show em what you've got!



lol thats what my uncle says "you would be a badass linebacker, yep buddy if i were your size and had your strength i woulda" lol my uncle only played to get his picture taken lol lmao.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> my uncle only played to get his picture taken lol lmao.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 23, 2006)

lol ...no workout today


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Are you going to play football next year?


Do they let drop outs play??


----------



## kenwood (Sep 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Do they let drop outs play??



why do you have to come into my journal nad be a dickhead? i dont go in ur journal and be a jackass do i? no


----------

